# How do people get their soap to look like this on top?



## NewSoapieFreak (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## michelleB (Apr 21, 2009)

Pouring at med/thick trace & using the tool of your choice to create a swirly pattern along the top of the log. I use anything from the handle of my mixing spoon to a narrow nylon spatula. Here's some of the tops I get:

Unscented Coconut Milk Soap





Olive Oil & Goat Milk Soap (Bastile)





Tropical Paradise Goat Milk Soap





It's all a matter of your imagination! Give it a whirl!


----------



## NewSoapieFreak (Apr 21, 2009)

Very cool!  Do you use a loaf mold?  When exactly is medium trace?


----------



## michelleB (Apr 21, 2009)

Yep I use wooden log molds. Trace is describing the thickness of your soap 'batter' when you're ready to pour it. Thin trace is, well, thin/sorta runny and you'd pour at thin trace to have a slick/flat top. Thick trace would be what I consider "pudding" consistency, perfect for creating texture on the tops. And medium trace is in between. I'm sorry, I know there's a better way to describe that & I've made it as clear as mud.  :roll:


----------



## NewSoapieFreak (Apr 21, 2009)

Makes perfect sense, thank you!


----------

